# Bond



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

does bond still use a P99 in the new video or did he switch


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Since you originally posted I kept looking at pictures and clips of "Quantum of Solace" and could not tell what HG he was holding.

Just saw a pic on CNN and it appears to be the blued PPK. IMO, if the director and franchise owners are trying to go back to the beginning of how Bond came about then they should be using the PPK or older. Guess we find out in a week or so.

I will be on of the first one in line to see the new movie.:watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

buck32 said:


> I will be on of the first one in line to see the new movie.:watching:


I'm pumped to see it too. I really like the fact that it's just not a random adventure, but takes place minutes after Casino Royale ends.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

*Quantum of Solace*

He uses a blued Walther PPK through most of the movie. What did you think of QOS?


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw the movie yesterday, thought it was good not great. After watching it I thought there were gaps in the story that I was wondering if they edited them out. 
The gun was the PPK which doesn't hold up to modern standards. I understand that is a reboot in the sense of the beginning of Bond but it is in the modern era.
I think they could have used the PPS, to see the new Bond pull out a PPK like Roger Moore is silly.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Actually i found his use of the PPK appropoe for a deep cover choice. Of course, in all honesty he only "used" it what? once? in the second action scene? The PPK is by no means an "obsolete" gun. Although many on here and elswhere consider the .380 inadaquate, others are comfortable with it. At least he is not all the way back to the .25 acp Berreta


----------



## jeffe007 (Nov 22, 2008)

*QoS*

New member here, my input was that the movie was the 2nd best Bond movie since Casino Royale. although i too was perplexed to say the least (as was my wife), as to why they used the PPK and not the P99 that he used in the first. my thought was that too many "dumb americans" complained that this Bond was not using the only real "Bond" gun. I think its crap. Moreover my wife and I were perplexed why they chose not to use the new PPS? I dunno but something makes me think that the american focus groups sad somehting about how Bond should always have the Roger Moore PPK. (Hes known for it more i think)

question, wasn't casino royale and quantum of solace the first two books written for the Bond series that somehow didnt get made?


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

well you know...hes Bond. maybe he just likes the PPK. some folks like revolvers and .45s even tho hi-cap glocks are available. i carry what i like and not whats the hot seller at the gun store.

besides he's liscenced to kill, so hes an assassin....he can carry what he wants, doesnt the mob choose smaller calibers for that kind of work? 

dont want to get any on your tux i guess, oh well. Happy Holidays!:smt023 dont put too much stock in the Hollyweird experience, its not supposed to make sense. cant wait to see the movie.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Everytime I take a friend shooting and I take the P99 with us they always refer to it as the bond gun. If it's their first time going with me they realize pretty quick it's not like in the movies though.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

niadhf said:


> Actually i found his use of the PPK appropoe for a deep cover choice. Of course, in all honesty he only "used" it what? once? in the second action scene? The PPK is by no means an "obsolete" gun. Although many on here and elswhere consider the .380 inadaquate, others are comfortable with it. At least he is not all the way back to the .25 acp Berreta


You know how frugal the British are. JBR


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

buck32 said:


> Since you originally posted I kept looking at pictures and clips of "Quantum of Solace" and could not tell what HG he was holding.
> 
> Just saw a pic on CNN and it appears to be the blued PPK. IMO, if the director and franchise owners are trying to go back to the beginning of how Bond came about then they should be using the PPK or older. Guess we find out in a week or so.
> 
> I will be on of the first one in line to see the new movie.:watching:


Did you forget the .25 Beretta, skeleton grip and chamois skin holster? Back up in the Bentley was a .45 Colt or S&W with a 6" barrel. IIRC.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

niadhf said:


> At least he is not all the way back to the .25 acp Berreta





crazy charlie said:


> Did you forget the .25 Beretta, skeleton grip and chamois skin holster?


Ah, but in the film "_Dr. No_" where Bond is first issued his PPK and M takes away his Beretta, he is issued a PPK in 7.65mm (32 ACP) as Q states "with a delivery like a brick through a plate glass window".


----------

